# Slashdot Games Getting Started In Android Game Development



## Clark Kent (Nov 6, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Getting Started In Android Game Development
By News Bot - 11-06-2008 10:57 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

rbgrn writes "If you're interested in developing a game for the Android platform, there is a lot you need to know. If you have previous experience with game development, moving over to the Android platform won't be all that difficult. You will mostly just need to learn the architecture and API. If you're new to game development, here is a list of must-knows for getting started in Android game development. This is a good starting point for developers seeking to write any type of mobile game."pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/07/0233211amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/07/0233211"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/07/0233211amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/RHtwu7fUpel98C6ajeQdtSCBlrU/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/RHtwu7fUpel98C6ajeQdtSCBlrU/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/I0v_uCwpa3o" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

